# How do you house your froglets?



## xsputnikx (May 11, 2010)

I'm just thinking outloud here and pondering a couple of things

I got a breeder pair that should soon start doing the dirty deed and I got a good idea how I'm going to set up the tad pole tank but once they are past the tad stage do you guys house them individually in small containers or group them together in similar size etc..etc. I'm just trying to prepare for when this happens 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Tadbit (Jul 16, 2010)

Check out Lisa's Frog Room thread.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/47634-frog-room-1-2-pic-heavy.html
She has a sizable operation and she uses plastic tubs with sealable lids. This isn't just limited to her operation. If you peruse the Frog Classifieds forum you will often see pics of frogs who are ready to ship in similar tubs.

Hope that helps. Best of luck!


----------



## xsputnikx (May 11, 2010)

Ok cool that did help give me an idea thanks for the tidbit lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

190 oz containers like what you see at Joshsfrogs work nicely for new froglets. After that I move em to a bigger rubbermaid with a glass top, filled with spag and topped with leaf litter.


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

I have spent a number of days over at Lisa's. She agreed to show me here entire set up to get me prepared for raising tads and froglets. It's a long read but it's a simple set up that works well.

In my case, I will just downsized froglet containers based on my number of froglets.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/be...y-hobbyist-breeder-beginners-perspective.html


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

I house my froglets 2 at a time in Kritter keepers with greenhouse plastic on top


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

I use this simple 5.5g as a froglet growout tank.....


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

10 gallons.... hydroton, substrate, leaf litter, a few film canisters, & clay backgrounds for a little extra calcium, plus load of springs/isos. If I get too many froglets & fill all of those, 15 quart tubs for backup/overflow.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

I have mine set up in several 10 gallon tanks. I like them much better than sterilite containers or totes because you can clearly see the froglets all the time. 

Each one is fairly simple... false bottom, sphagnum & leaf litter for substrate, a ton of pothos covering about 1/3 of one side of the tank, and a single large rock. 

They seem to like it just fine...they are always out and about and hunker down in the pothos area for naps/sleeping.

It's also simple to tear down once a group of froglets is gone. The sphagnum, leaf litter, and pothos get thrown away. Then just boil the rock and fill the tank containing the false bottom with bleach water and let it sit overnight. Easy-peasy!


----------



## xsputnikx (May 11, 2010)

I may see what I can pick up from the store next time they do there 1.00 per gallon sale. maybe I can get lucky and pick up some 5 gallon tanks


----------



## DrawntoLife (Nov 12, 2009)

5 gallon tanks are still $13 i think, better off getting 10s


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

This thread was actually perfect timing as it dawned on me that I wont be able to ship through winter. Since I have to add a second rack, I have room for 8 10's to use as growouts. I love the big sterilties but they take up too danged much space in our little place.

Thanks for making me spend more money Wendy !


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

mine are in a sterilite container. only 3 more weeks and theyll be in their 60G


----------



## xsputnikx (May 11, 2010)

Oh ok I'm just looking for small space 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

thats really good info


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I use 5.5g. They fit nicely on a rack.


----------



## Dillon Wascher (Jul 26, 2011)

Noob here, but I decided to use tiny 2 1/2 gallon glass tanks to individually house my first froglets when they first morph out. It's not the most economical option, and I know they will need bigger quarters when they get older, but I am hoping that the tiny tanks will offer a good first terrestrial environment because I can keep the humidity super high and the flies should be easy to catch.


----------



## Tadbit (Jul 16, 2010)

I like that growout area Glenn. Nice and neat!

Just because I’m nosey I must ask, what’s in the tubs on the bottom and at the top? I’m always searching for different ways of making a better mousetrap.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Tadbit said:


> I like that growout area Glenn. Nice and neat!
> 
> Just because I’m nosey I must ask, what’s in the tubs on the bottom and at the top? I’m always searching for different ways of making a better mousetrap.


Thanks!

I keep all my sphagnum, leaves, coco, etc in them. Out of site out of mind.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

frogfreak said:


> I use 5.5g. They fit nicely on a rack.


Umm I want to see the rest of the room please!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

frogmanroth said:


> Umm I want to see the rest of the room please!


No problemo, Gabe.

I'll start a thread tomorrow.


----------

